# I found the cure!!!



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

As many of you know, I have been terribly sick with this fever for quite some time. A million "Upcoming litters" and breeder conversations later, I finally found the cure. 

I give you.... BRAXTON.















DOB: 03.10.2011
Male, Reverse Brindle Great Dane

I will have to take a small dose in two weeks, followed by ongoing treatment in four weeks after that, but I think there's hope. :tongue1:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations! I can't wait to meet him! Are you going up to meet him in a few weeks?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> Congratulations! I can't wait to meet him! Are you going up to meet him in a few weeks?


I'm going to try my hardest to go up weekend after next. I think it should work. I'm trying to get someone to come along, as it is a 12 hour drive, and I'll b staying overnight. You should check your agenda!!! Cheap Motel is on me. :biggrin: lol


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yessss!!! Puppy pictures!!!!! He is so so cute with his itty bitty lil' paws.  

So happy you found your cure. I wouldn't want your fever to infect us all. Because it's contagious, you know. But now that you've gotten the antidote, we should all be spared for a while (even though I'm kinda hopping we have another baby boom around here). So long as you keep sharing your prescription with us on a very regular basis. 

As a GSD owner, I really know nothing about coat colors. Is Annie a reverse brindle too?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Reverse brindle is where they are almost completely black. Not much brindling....they are gorgeous! 

They are also called onyx brindle.

Annie I'm sure is considered a normal brindle.

Linsey- what days are you talking about going?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww!!! So cute! I wish I could just kiss and hug him! You'll have to do that for me! Where did you find him? I'm so happy for you!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

YAY! I think the brindles are so cool looking. I have a brindle dane at Rainbow Bridge...Kronos, he was such a goofball. I miss my danes :-(


----------

